# What is your favorite knitting shop and where is it?



## marciniak (Oct 24, 2011)

I have gotten a few suggestions for the Lansing area "Sticks and Strings" on Washington Avenue in Lansing, MI. Where is your favorite shop?


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

marciniak said:


> I have gotten a few suggestions for the Lansing area "Sticks and Strings" on Washington Avenue in Lansing, MI. Where is your favorite shop?


~~~~~~~~~~~~
These days, Marci, it's the one that is open! Seems like LYSs are fly-by-night, so I amble on over to Hobby Lobby - even JoAnn's. Michael's is off in the other direction and I rarely get there.........our local Wal-Mart does a good job, but the larger ones are down the road, too.

Up the road ten miles, too is a new LYS - wondering if they're still open - but I have done good business with them for accessories.........

Happy Holidays to you and yours!

Donna Rae


----------



## marciniak (Oct 24, 2011)

Our Walmart and Hobby Lobby has very little.


----------



## marciniak (Oct 24, 2011)

Oops....I thought I was sending my question to the forum for another day?????


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

My LYS is about a mile from my house and I love going there, the staff are always willing to help and they offer a good variety of yarns and prices, I also use Joann


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

I am fortunate to live in the Washington, DC area, so we have about five fantastic LYS within 25 miles of my home, which i don't consider far since that is how long I commute to work. My favorite is Fibrespace, which is in Alexandria, VA. They specialize in amazing hand dyed yarns by local dyers, but still carry some of the usual suspects such as Cascade and Rowan. They have an entire wall of fingering/sock yarn, and a good selection of lace. But there is a nice shop one block from my store called Nature's Yarns. And there is Uniquities in Vienna, VA, as well as Aylin's Woolgatherer in Falls Church, VA. There are more but those are the best. As you can tell, knitting in very popular in my area.


----------



## gnendeljudith (Aug 8, 2011)

hi i have the best yarn shop in brooklyn m&m yarns she only carries the best quality yarns and gives instruction a very busy popular place opened sunday monday tuesday thursday closed rest of week its in brooklyn n.y. phone number is 718 436 5262 hours 11a.m to 3:30 p.m


----------



## CraftyHorse (Mar 30, 2011)

My nearest yarn shop is about 52 miles from my house. I shop Walmart (very little selection) and JoAnnes, these are about 27 miles from home. Thank God for online shopping. 

I must say, I envy ya'll (just a little bit) with local yarn shops


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CraftyHorse said:


> My nearest yarn shop is about 52 miles from my house. I shop Walmart (very little selection) and JoAnnes, these are about 27 miles from home. Thank God for online shopping.
> 
> I must say, I envy ya'll (just a little bit) with local yarn shops


I do feel guilty when I hear of so many people who don't have any good shops near them. But I still shop online quite a bit too!


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

I have fond memories of going to the yarn store in The Bronx with my grandmother and mom when I was a child. It was a genial community center. We would leave with yarn and a page of pattern or a new yarn book. I don't think I or my sisters wore a commercial sweater until we were well out of grade school.

Sad to say that I now avoid the LYS due to uncomfortable experiences:

Years ago, went out of my way to a shop to purchase a unique yarn. It felt odd as I worked it and then realized it was totally saturated with nicotine gunk due to the fact that the proprietor was always had a cigarette in her hand or mouth. I was a newbie and naive, so I didn't realize what the overflowing ashtray meant.

Other bad experiences: exploring a LYS just because I was passing by. Was intrigued by a luscious yarn and bought one skein just to play with. Wasn't ready to buy more as it was quite a splurge, plus I'd had no prior experience with it so didn't know how it would work up. All I had done was look around and then buy- not as if I had taken up anyone's time except to make my payment. At the register, I was treated so rudely. "Is that ALL you're buying?" No courtesy, no "glad you stopped by," no "hope to see you again soon," not even "bye."
Sometime later, I visited another LYS and wanted to indulge in several skeins of a new yarn type. When I took my selection to the owner in her armchair that served as "counter" in the charming sitting room setting, I asked for suggestions as to what it would best be used to make and all she did was point to a batch of pattern books on a set of shelves. There was one other customer who had just walked in, so it wasn't as if I was taking her away from another patron. Disheartened, I replaced the lovely yarn and left; whatever I would have worked up would have been tainted by her unpleasantness. 

Need I say that I much prefer the JoAnns, AC Moores, etc. At least the clerks there are courteous, and honest enough to say when they don't know something or find someone else who does know. 

I'm happy to hear that there's a real LYS in Brooklyn (M&Ms),as I often visit and it will be fun to go exploring.


----------



## Peggy Groves (Oct 30, 2011)

I have 3 yarn shops I really love. 1. The Stitch Niche, 4406 Leisure Time Drive, Diamondhead, MS. This one is 25 miles from me so i dont get up there often. Absolutely, a wonderful place. So many yummy yarns, etc. 2. A Stiich in Time, 45 Commercial St, Adams, MA. This is a quilt shop as well as a great yarn shop. It is about 4 tenths of mile from my 2nd home up there. I can even walk there. 3. Webs, it is in Northampton, MA. It's about 45 minutes away from Adams. Now this is the largest yarn shop in the northeast. Orders can be made online. Now if anyone gets up that way, you will feel like you have died and gone to yarn heaven. 
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all.


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

My favorite shop is "The Knitters Edge" in Bethlehem, Pa. It seems that no matter what time of day I stop by to buy something there is always classes, (3 rooms) from young children's to adults, I do not mind the drive, 22 miles, no matter who I ask for information they are always happy to assist. There is one shop close to my house but not much of selection, bad attitude, and difficult to get along with other knitters.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

My favorite yarn shop, Patternworks, is about 60 miles away in Center Harbor,NH. I only get there a few times a year, but I order online a lot.


----------



## PennyCole (Jul 14, 2011)

If any of you are ever in the UK come to Henley on Thames and visit my little shop in Hart Street. Lots of lovely yarns and very friendly people.


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

Our group, the "knitting mermaids", frequently take field trips to support our lys's. We are in Kenosha, which is between Chicago and Milwaukee. Fiddleheads is in Kenosha and has classes and a great online newsletter, but we have been dissatisfied with the owners attitude. We generally go to Burlington, artistic fibers, or needles and pins in delaven. Both have owners who are congenial and savvy. Doreen marquardt, the owner of needles and pins, has authored several books and created the cupcake hat. 

One of our members sells at high end craft fairs, so a bunch of us went to a craft fair at the American club in kohler, Wisconsin. We stpped at a llama farm, that had a knit shop, and had a great time there. I bought two skeins of yarn made from her llamas, goats and sheep. 

In the summer, we all attend "stitches" in chicago to take classes and buy wonderful yarns. We spend three nights there and it's a blast talking to knitters from all over the place. The best vacation ever.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

a little shop called "Yarn IN A Basket " Bloomington Indiana,but I live so far away it's better to shop online.JoAnns has the best deals.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Nearest to me is Sip n Knit in Maitland, and that is a very nice shop. There is Knit, in Longwood, Knit n Stitch in Tampa, and Four Purls in Winter Haven. When I get to Albany, my daughter and I take a field trip to WEBS, which is amazing. On line, Jimmy Beans Wool is very accommodating and "feels" like my LYS. So many shops, so little time....(or money).


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Yarnivore in San Antonio, TX. Great place even though it is a bit of a drive for me. They have a great selection of yarn and accessories and the gals there are so friendly and helpful.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Timely question since I just visited there yesterday for the first time! The shop is Atkinson Farms in Vincennes Indiana. I had read great reviews of it online (thanks, Chris!) The owner Cheryl Atkinson was friendly and welcoming, the yarn selections amazing and lots of tools and pattern material available. I didn't have long to browse but you can bet I'll go back! Now all I need is money!


----------



## Grankl (Sep 11, 2011)

There are four great LYS in my area. Loopville, The Knitting Nest, Yarn Haven and Clinch River Yarns. All have wonderful yarns AND kind and helpful owners/attendants! It is a wonderful adventure to explore each of them!


----------



## Grizeldap (Aug 26, 2011)

My favourite shop is Heaths Country Store at Ollerton only about 15 minutes in the car it is a wonderland of yarn, materials patchwork and accessories. The staff - Heath Mandy Maureen and Steve are all the best ever with lots of advice help and tips. We have a crochet class on a Thursday and knit and Natter on Fridays its absolutely fantastic. I am also lucky to have a craft shop in the town Diane does yarns fabrics and so many beads and cardmaking stuff another wonderland and she is also very helpful and kind. I feel so lucky my husband says he feels so poor can't imagine what he means LOL. Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all.x


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

My favorite LYS is The Cornwall Yarn Shop in Cornwall,NY for specialty yarns and instruction. I also use AC Moore for accesories...etc...


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

dragondrummer said:


> Yarnivore in San Antonio, TX. Great place even though it is a bit of a drive for me. They have a great selection of yarn and accessories and the gals there are so friendly and helpful.


Another Yarnivore shopper here! :thumbup:


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

My favorite yarn shop is "Village Yarn and Fiber Shop" located in East Rochester, NY. They have all sorts of yarn, patterns, workshops. I just love all the colors. 
It's not just for knitting - there are weavers there too. 
Across the street from this little shop is the Rochester Weaver's Guild.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Whenever I travel I hunt out local knit shops. Last summer I found wonderful local yarn shops in Telluride, Durango and Santa Fe. The electric yarn winder at the Durango shop kept my husband intrigued and occupied for my whole visit!


----------



## sock knitter (Nov 28, 2011)

My favorite Yarn shop is Meadow Farms in Nevada City Ca.
It is on the same street as my favorite deli, PJs of Nevada City. Little over 2 hour drive but it is worth the drive to spend the day. The shop keepers are very gracious and very helpful.


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

Living in Central Florida there do not seem to be to many stores within the radius I want to travel. There are two lovely shops in Winter Haven - Four Pearls and The Yarn Basket. Both are owned and staffed by great people who are always willing to answer questions.


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

My closest LYS used to be over an hour away, but then Yarn Rhapsody came to Gainesville. It is 25 min away, but still "close".

One yarn shop, whose name will not be mentioned, has their "click" of older ladies (I am 58, but guess I do not fit into their click) I feel out of place there. They advertise "an hour knitting class of anything you want to learn...just set up a session"....when I did call about that, "Oh, is that still on our web site? We don't do that anymore." 

Then another yarn shop across town, way over an hour away, is "snobby". I do not live in that "ritzy" area, and their customers do. Took a class there with my daughter, and we were the only two in the class. The owner wanted to cancel it and give us store credit for our paying for the class, but the lady who was teaching the class said she liked a smaller class and she was great. (we contacted her later for a private class on modular knitting...as she is an teacher in 2 other stores and has an advertisement out for teaching unusual knitting classes. She was great.)

There used to be a LYS near by, about 20 min north of me. She was in a building for about 2 years, then decided she wanted to be with her husband who traveled. So she moved her "store" into her house. You had to call for an appointment to shop. She still runs it the same way, but she is never home when I need something.

Yarn Rhapsody came to Gainesville in August of this year. I have not been to any classes. But I do go in at least once or twice a month to pick up stuff for projects. They are always so helpful and never pushy. Mark even enjoys going in with me. We all talk and have such a nice time. Was there yesterday to pick up another skein for a hat that I need to finish, and we were there about an hour just talking. Love that store.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

marciniak said:


> I have gotten a few suggestions for the Lansing area "Sticks and Strings" on Washington Avenue in Lansing, MI. Where is your favorite shop?


The shop that is open and that I can get to. Withing 30 miles of me. Only 1 LYS around here. But we do have Hobby Lobby, Micheals, and Walmarts who all carry yarns and accessories so some basic things are easily available.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Just one? I have many favorites, The Stitch'n Den in Estes Park, CO (a lovely town), Showers of Flowers in Aurora, CO, Shuttles, spindles and Skeins in Boulder, CO and Loopy Yarns in Chicago.

Never had a bad experience at a single on and all have been around for a while.


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

We are fortunate to have two great yarn shops here and I am smack dab in the middle of both. One is in Ellijay, Strings and Stitches, and the other is in Blairsville, Mountain Yarns. Both have lots of beautiful yarns, friendly and helpful staff and a good selection of fibers. 
I can't say enough about how welcoming and helpful the owners and staff are at these two shops are, not to mention the sales are great.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

At home... Abuelitas, which is walking distance from me, OR Skeins in Pasadena, just a 10-minute dirve away. They both carry wonderful yarns... most of the brands I love. 

Then in Northern California... Petaluma to be exact(my sis lives there) is: Knitterly... this store is awesome...it's has more selection than my local stores and well... I'm in heaven when I go in there. They have lots of space, the facade, ground floor(with the yummy pricy yarns) and a basement that has tons of yarn... at bargain prices. The building's facade always has showing of yarns in bins and crates, shelves, barrels, tables... etc. These yarns are super discounted (I know this sounds "messy", but it's not... it's an artful display of disparate bins and shelvings). I love the main store best... it's so pretty... everything in it's place... soft, wonderful yarns... sigh. 

Crossing the pond I like a Paris shop named, Pelote, An Amy Blatt store, that's on on 40 rue des Francs-Bourgeois. Pelote is the graddaddy of all eye-candy yarn stores. I don't know what's not to love about this store... well, maybe the prices.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Two Rivers Yarns in Brunswick, MD is within walking distance for me, which makes it a very dangerous place! The staff, both of them, are so friendly and helpful. I wish I could afford to buy more there. She has classes in the shop, and a couple times a year has a knitting retreat at a local retreat center.


----------



## Jacktana (Nov 20, 2011)

I have two favourite yarn shops - one in Falkland BC in the Falkland General Store. They have a small little section of the store set up as the Nee Nee Girls Yarn Shop and their selection is unbelievable. Great staff, too. The other store is Electrictree in Kamloops - fairly new, friendly staff, good prices, and great selection!


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

what is lsy? or lys, or whatever that is? is that a store? i see that but don't know what it is.
i got to the yarn shop in Kennedy, NY. she has allot of wonderful yarns...not cheap, but i have to say, i love how they work up, most of the time. 
love the folks at the alpaca farm, just not happy with 100% alpaca..either blends or not in my shopping cart.
we have a joann's and a new michaels, but that one is very small, so the selection is way to limited. guess i would drive to Erie, pa for that. have hobby lobby in Buffalo, but haven't been to it yet. maybe after the holidays, we'll see.


e.ridenh said:


> marciniak said:
> 
> 
> > I have gotten a few suggestions for the Lansing area "Sticks and Strings" on Washington Avenue in Lansing, MI. Where is your favorite shop?
> ...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! That is hard. My favorites are the Sheared Sheep in Newport Beach, Ca and Strands and Stitches in Laguna Beach. They are both located in Southern California, Orange County.


----------



## jinjin (Nov 19, 2011)

My fave - The Naked Sheep, Staten Island, NY


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

LYS....... Local yarn store ?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info on the yarn shop in Paris, I looked around when I was there a yearago and no one could tell me where to find one.


Palenque1978 said:


> At home... Abuelitas, which is walking distance from me, OR Skeins in Pasadena, just a 10-minute dirve away. They both carry wonderful yarns... most of the brands I love.
> 
> Then in Northern California... Petaluma to be exact(my sis lives there) is: Knitterly... this store is awesome...it's has more selection than my local stores and well... I'm in heaven when I go in there. They have lots of space, the facade, ground floor(with the yummy pricy yarns) and a basement that has tons of yarn... at bargain prices. The building's facade always has showing of yarns in bins and crates, shelves, barrels, tables... etc. These yarns are super discounted (I know this sounds "messy", but it's not... it's an artful display of disparate bins and shelvings). I love the main store best... it's so pretty... everything in it's place... soft, wonderful yarns... sigh.
> 
> Crossing the pond I like a Paris shop named, Pelote, An Amy Blatt store, that's on on 40 rue des Francs-Bourgeois. Pelote is the graddaddy of all eye-candy yarn stores. I don't know what's not to love about this store... well, maybe the prices.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for the Paris shop! How about a recommendation in Florence and Venice, Italy


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

I have no LYS near me, so I guess I'd have to say AC Moore and that is 50 miles from me. Love ordering online.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

The Yarn Shop/Rainy Day Creations in Pineville (Charlotte), NC. Gorgeous products, wonderful staff, they know how to do everything and are wonderfully creative.


----------



## madelany (Oct 22, 2011)

I like The Lamb Shoppe. It is a 1.5 mile walk which gets me onto my feet and into the air. The shop is full of beautiful yarn and usually lots of people knitting at the community table.


----------



## Grandma Anne (May 3, 2011)

Here in Columbus we are fortunate to have 3 wonderful shops and I must say it would be difficult to pick a favorite. The one closest to home gets most of my business just because of location--that is The Yarn Shop--but Knitters' Mercantile and Temptations are both wonderful.


----------



## Debry (Jun 24, 2011)

In Corning, NY we have Wooly minded, a great little shop. About 20 min. Away we have Finger Lakes Fibers...another great shop! Both have friendly, helpful employees and welcome Knitters coming in to "set a spell", with a comfy spot for wither knitting or perusing patterns. Our Knitting Guild alternates between the two for our meetings. 
HOWEVER...my honest to goodness FAVE is in Bowling Green, KY...Crafty Hands. Whenever I go visit my brother and sis who live in nearby Scottsville, I visit Crafty Hands. The owner, Starla, is an absolute gem  Even tho I get there only once or twice a year she remembers me by name...amazing! Could it be because of the Huge bag of goodies I usually leave with? She has an absolutely WONDERFUL selection of yarns, patterns, knitting needles in so many brands (!!!) and other "stuff". A very welcoming shop!!! If you get anywhere Bowling Green, KY it is well worth a look-see!!!!!


----------



## Debry (Jun 24, 2011)

In Corning, NY we have Wooly minded, a great little shop. About 20 min. Away we have Finger Lakes Fibers...another great shop! Both have friendly, helpful employees and welcome Knitters coming in to "set a spell", with a comfy spot for wither knitting or perusing patterns. Our Knitting Guild alternates between the two for our meetings. 
HOWEVER...my honest to goodness FAVE is in Bowling Green, KY...Crafty Hands. Whenever I go visit my brother and sis who live in nearby Scottsville, I visit Crafty Hands. The owner, Starla, is an absolute gem  Even tho I get there only once or twice a year she remembers me by name...amazing! Could it be because of the Huge bag of goodies I usually leave with? She has an absolutely WONDERFUL selection of yarns, patterns, knitting needles in so many brands (!!!) and other "stuff". A very welcoming shop!!! If you get anywhere Bowling Green, KY it is well worth a look-see!!!!!


----------



## sparky60 (Feb 9, 2011)

Knitting with Nancy--great shop, fantastic selection of many, many different yarns. Everybody working in the shop wears knitted garments they've made and they are fabulous! Shop is on south Tamiami Trail, (highway 41) in Naples, FL

There's another one in Bakersfield, CA right downtown, can't remember the name at the moment, but the owner is a spinner and carries lots of hand dyed yarns. She has a huge dining table by a sunny window and anyone is welcome to come and sit and knit.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Two Rivers Yarns in Brunswick, MD is within walking distance for me, which makes it a very dangerous place! The staff, both of them, are so friendly and helpful. I wish I could afford to buy more there. She has classes in the shop, and a couple times a year has a knitting retreat at a local retreat center.


I am excited! I didn't know there was yarn shop there. What a lovely town. It must be a really nice place to live. I try to visit there and Harper's Ferry about once a year. Thanks for the info.


----------



## imabrummie (Mar 5, 2011)

I live in California but my favorite knitting shop is located in Warwick, England, and goes by the name of Warwick Wools. All I have to do is contact Nicky either by old fashioned telephone or email and she arranges to locate any yarns that I need for my very special projects. It is a great place to do business.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

marciniak said:


> I have gotten a few suggestions for the Lansing area "Sticks and Strings" on Washington Avenue in Lansing, MI. Where is your favorite shop?


I only have 1 here in my area although there is 1 in the next town I saw but have never visited. I love the one in my town. The owner is so adorable and very helpful. She has knitting bees in her shop and even though you don't buy a pattern there or yarn she will be willing to help you if you are stuck.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't have a favorite yarn store locally. There is a pretty good shop called Lovely yarns about 15 minites from where I live. I don't go there too often because it is always so crowded you can not find a seat. They do cary a variety of yarns and offer classes.


----------



## vancat (Apr 9, 2011)

Penny Cole - you are lucky, or is it your own yarn shop in Henley?
I live in Streatham & there are NO yarn shops anywhere
near - have to buy everything on line.


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

I wish I had one near by! So I guess mine is the internet Webs and KnitPicks are my favorites.I do have some great knitting friends that take me up to Webs in Mass and I just love that store! I did live across the street from Webs for 2 years and that was the best time!! Great people and teachers in Webs, never had a bad experience there!! Happy Holidays to all!!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

My favourite shop is in Haliburton, Ontario about an hour's drive away - Jan Knits - I could seriously spend a fortune in it. The owner is an amazing knitter and teaches anyone who wanders in if it's a slow day.


----------



## annjaneice (Nov 11, 2011)

My favorite shop is Hillcreek yarn shop in Columbia Missouri. It's about three hours from me but I get out there quite often to visit family. They carry yarns there that I never see anywhere else. I also like the Knit Wit in Olathe Kansas which is about 20 min. From me. They are always friendly and there are always knitters sitting at the round table in the back, knitting and chatting. It's a warm place to ask questions or to get new ideas.


----------



## kinspirit (Oct 15, 2011)

GATE CITY YARNS IN GREENSBORO, NC has everything for knitting, crochet, spinning, weaving, felting etc.....great yarns, supplies, classes and super folks to guide and help!


----------



## sharmon10 (Sep 4, 2011)

If you are ever in the area, you must go to One City Market in Rogersville, MO. A delightful old farm house turned into the coolest shop around. Lisa and her crew are awesome with help, encouragement and just plain fun. 
A close second is A New Yarn, in Springfield, MO. A beautiful contemporary feel with folks always sitting around knitting away. Again, they love to help.
I am so glad I live in this part of southwest Missouri!


----------



## Corky (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh you lucky people who have LYS!! I live in rural Montana and the closest ones are 225 miles away. I usually get to Wild Purl and The Purl in Billings about every 2 months! Lovely yarn and great staff!


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

My favorite shop? Black Sheep Wool, a cute little shop that never fails to amaze me with something. They have their share of rudeness "We don't "do" novelty yarns" which for some reason makes me laugh but I love going there.
Where is it? Right next door to Mrs. Backer's Pastry Shop (since 1941) which can make you faint with delight! You grab a wonderful treat & hurry home to stuff your face & play with your yarn! What more could a girl want?
:thumbup: 
Merry Merry
Sherry


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

My favorite is the internet, since it has so much variety. But for real hands on help, and to see their finished products, I like Rumplestiltskins in Sacramento. Their staff is always so nice and helpful. I don't go there very often though becasue I am afraid of running into this one person that I don't like, and I think she goes there a lot.


----------



## lindavb19 (Dec 7, 2011)

My favorite shop is Nomad Yarns in Plainfield, IN which is a suburb of Indianapolis. The owner is a young, recent college grad who was hours away from her PhD when she decided to pursue her true dream, which was to open a yarn shop. She is a talented, avid knitter who provides free patterns, that she has designed herself, to go with many of her beautiful yarns. She is always willing to help a novice knitter get started on a new project and there is a Thursday evening group of folks who knit, crochet, felt and spin who sit around working on projects and exchanging ideas. I'm so happy to discover this wonderful shop about 5 miles from my home!


----------



## wendyarnold (Sep 23, 2011)

My favorite shop is in Petaluma, California. It is called the Knitterly. Anyone doing any project is welcome. The people who staff the store are very nice and will always help. The yarn selection is to die for and there is a great 30% off sale on one type of on yarn on the third Thursday of the month. For example-last month it was cashmere and I made a pair of gloves. The sale makes it possible to try a new yarn or make a whole project for 30% off. I like that!!!!


----------



## Janet Odell (Jul 9, 2011)

I live in rural Western New York. You city girls would not imagine there would be so many LYS in this area. However, within my reach--the longest trips being 45 minutes and most just 10 minutes-- are seven wonderful shops. Several are small, but offer lovely yarn and will order just about everything you want. June's Yarn Cottage is in Westfield, NY. Woolworking is in Brocton, NY.. Brick House Yarns is in Mayville, NY. The Cultured Purl and another ( can't remember the name) are in Erie, Pa. In Kennedy, NY is one I have yet to visit--road trip coming up! Crossroads a wonderful place to find 3 buildings full of home made goods has a booth that sells alpaca yarn which is local. Hope you travel here to see what there is. Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

This is a wonderful topic that I will put in my knitting folder wo that I can check out some of yarns shops when I am in your "necks of the woods", great idea.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

hello, time out for a senior moment here...i do not live in southeastern NY. i live in southWESTERN NY. i don't know what i was thinking..or maybe that was the prbm, not thinking...lol. sorry..


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I know we all have favorite LYS, but I can't say enough for the customer service at Jimmy Beans and Knitpicks...two places I love to order from. They always call or email me if there is a delay in my order or for any questions they have. Before I had a LYS nearby, these two places were my favorite places to order from.


----------



## dbwindle (Apr 7, 2011)

my lyl is just a few miles away--a real boon here in a tiny northern California town: the Wool Room. The owner, and knitter extraordinaire, carries the very best yarn and is always ready to teach and advise! We are SOOO lucky to have this shop.


----------



## Ruth Sherer (Feb 26, 2011)

My favorite shop is in Verona Wisconsin, it is called the sows ear! It is a coffee shop where you can sip and knit. They have beautiful yarn.


----------



## memere2126 (Sep 27, 2011)

grandmatimestwo said:


> My favorite yarn shop, Patternworks, is about 60 miles away in Center Harbor,NH. I only get there a few times a year, but I order online a lot.


Patternworks is my favorite also. I live in New Durham NHand love to take a day to go there and then go out to lunch. It's not too close to my house so I have to take a special day to shop there. I also order online. I recieved a gift certificate and spent it the next day.


----------



## john71105 (Dec 23, 2011)

Just went to the Yarn Barn of San Antonio, TX on McCullough Ave. Had a great experience. Lots of really nice yarns and unusually helpful staff. Shame I live 400 miles away and can't get back very often.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

marciniak said:


> I have gotten a few suggestions for the Lansing area "Sticks and Strings" on Washington Avenue in Lansing, MI. Where is your favorite shop?


OLD SPINNING WHEEL YARNS IN KILLEEN, TX


----------



## mtnmum (Dec 19, 2011)

We don't have a local wool shop. So I don't have a favorite knitting shop. A few years ago my favorite man bought out a all the yarn at a K-Mart that was closing down. I still have two large tubs of different types of wool.
I have a friend who raises Alpacas and I buy wool from her.


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

Mustard Seed Dreams, Pocatello, Idaho without a doubt. I love going down there to just sit, knit and visit with fellow addicts just like me. Everyone, especially Deb and Meg, the owners, are friendly, nice and wonderfully committed knitters. Many are new learners who were taught by the owners, and those advanced knitters who are always ready to help anyone with their project. Those who have knitted for years are ready and willing to teach a class or just help out when asked. It was the greatest thing to happen in Pocatello since chocolate was invented when this store opened. Crocheters are also welcome and taught at MSD. They have great yarn and accessories, and the people are the best. Love it!


----------



## jackieh (May 28, 2011)

J&J Knitting Knitting Knook--St. Draft, Virginia. wonderful LYS. owned by mother/daughter team. they offer classes, and one on one. willing to answer and help out anytime. just wish i could afford to buy more from them. had a friend here from out of the country and i wanted to make her a katia triana scarf. friend was near there, so i called and when cyndi ot there they were on look for her,helped her pick out the color, etc. the neat thing is even with the amount of business they have, they always remember my name and can always look up on the computer what i ahve bought! so any of you virginians in the valley, check them out.


----------



## musician (Sep 25, 2011)

I have just started knitting again so need lots of help. I go to the Chester Yarn Store in Chestertown, NY. JoAnne, the woman who owns the shop is very helpful, has lots of yarn and is very friendly.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I really enjoy shopping at the Knitting Nook in Surprise, AZ. There is a closer yarn shop to me but I find less yarn that I like, prices seem a wee bit more and the ladies just aren' as friendly.


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

Grandmas Beads and Yarn in Canon City, Colorado is my favorite. It's about 2 miles from my house. LYS celebrated it's 1 year anniversary last month. Wonderful yarn, free encouragement, lessons and always helpful! Michelle and Marilyn have created an warm atmosphere for those interested in yarn and jewelry crafters to come and hang out! If you are ever in the area, come see us!


----------



## ragatha (Jun 20, 2011)

Heavenly Socks in Belfast, Maine


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Purl in Apalachicola, Florida, inside Downtown Books. If you're ever in the Panhandle of Florida, down at the northern Gulf of Mexico, you HAVE to go into Purl! And if you do, please tell the wonderful folks who own the place, Dale and Sandy, that Hazel says hi.

Hazel


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

I think any LYS that I can get to is my favorite. Most are very creative in their presentation and so every one has a atmosphere that is fun. So if I can get there it is my favorite. We are lucky around here, there are 5 shops within the valley, all are great and each has its own specialty, with 3 more just outside the valley, and 1 "BRAND NEW" one, that I can hardly wait to go to. With so many, I rarely go into the big box stores for knitting needs (wants).


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I've always thought it'd be fun to do a yarn shop tour of a state, for example. Now, if I just had the time and money to tour all the yarn shops in Florida. . . . 

Hazel


----------



## cja (Mar 6, 2011)

jackieh said:


> J&J Knitting Knitting Knook--St. Draft, Virginia. wonderful LYS. owned by mother/daughter team. they offer classes, and one on one. willing to answer and help out anytime. just wish i could afford to buy more from them. had a friend here from out of the country and i wanted to make her a katia triana scarf. friend was near there, so i called and when cyndi ot there they were on look for her,helped her pick out the color, etc. the neat thing is even with the amount of business they have, they always remember my name and can always look up on the computer what i ahve bought! so any of you virginians in the valley, check them out.


Also try Orchardside Yarn Shop in Raphine Va, great setting , nice yarns and also online


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

OK, I'll admit I'm ignorant--what is LYS? Evidently, we don't have any around here!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Juleen said:


> OK, I'll admit I'm ignorant--what is LYS? Evidently, we don't have any around here!


You're not ignorant. You just haven't heard this before. LYS = local yarn shop.

Hazel


----------



## josepha (Mar 1, 2011)

I live in Wisconsin and my favorite is Knitch in Delafield..a small but well supplied place. They also have classes in a variety of topics.


----------



## Hakatamama (Nov 13, 2011)

My favorite shop is "Personal Threads Boutique in Omaha, NE. Wonderful yarns and accessories! Very helpful personnel! For every level of knitter, crocheted! Check them out!


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

We only have Walmart in town...so I would say my favorite one is my computer, because I can go anywhere then. And where is it? My computer, my method of keeping in touch with all of you, sits in my diningroom in front of my big window watching the world happen outside.


----------



## Mombee (May 21, 2011)

I have a Hancock fabric store fairly close to me. They do not carry a wide variety of yarns, but I do purchase my cotton and basic acrylics there. If I want a very good quality wool I go to Personal Threads Boutique. The first floor is an art gallery and the second floor is a yarn shop. This tends to be pricy so I don't go there very often.


----------



## Debry (Jun 24, 2011)

All of those towns are familiar to me. I grew up outside Silver Creek, and lived in Brocton for a couple of years before I got married. Small world!


----------



## debbims (Nov 6, 2011)

I love Yarnbarn in Lawrence, KS. It is a fabulous shop.


----------



## lovethewaterandknitting (May 9, 2011)

Outside of Sticks N' Strings in Lansing, MI; my very favorite is Sweet Pea's in St. Clair, MI. I love it because it is large, has a great variety of beautiful yarn, the owner is very friendly and also there is a sitting room at the back with a huge picture window that faces the St. Clair River. You can watch the water and freighters as they go by. Sweet Pea's was featured in the November Vogue Knitting Magazine. My cousin and I go there every chance we get. This year we did a mini tour of Michigan yarn shops. We had a great time. More yarn shops that are in lower Michigan are Have You Any Wool in Berkley, The Crafy Lady in Sterling Heights.


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

My favorite is Paradise Fibers in Spokane, WA. Great selection...great service.


----------



## The Quiet Knitter (Jun 25, 2011)

My favorite LYS is Churchmouse Yarns & Teas here on Bainbridge Island. Not only is it a beautiful store with wonderful yarns, it has the most wonderful staff of expert knitters who will spend any amount of time helping you with any problem you might have. When they first opened up the business community had doubts that it would survive. Now it has become a destination for knitters in the Pacific Northwest. I know that Seattle has some good LYS's, but I don't get over there very often, so it is nice to have such a nice shop so near to home.
A very Merry Christmas and Happy new Year to you all! Maja


----------



## sbunting (Nov 8, 2011)

I am so sorry for your negative experiences. Our wonderful Mary Lynn's Yarn Garden in Bloomington, IL is such a center for knitters. Some knitters come every day and knit and help each other with challenges, and admire and encourage with projects. One can take classes on special techniques and get answers to questions. It is like a comforting support group. I have made great and lasting friendships there, and people are there for one another in times of grief and celebration. It is hard for LYS to stay open when large all purpose stores like Wallmart and the online markets are so much cheaper. If you are lucky to have such a store, give it as much support as you can. Merry Christmas to all my friends.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

My favorite LYS is A Tangled Skein located in Hyattsville, MD. They always have the yarn and accessories that I need. And if they don't have what I'm looking for, they will order it for me and call me when it arrives. The staff there are very friendly and helpful. I go there so much that we are on a first name basis. :lol:


----------



## sue1955 (Aug 5, 2011)

The Village Knittery in Summerville, SC. Warm, friendly and so very helpful.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks, Hazel! I thought it was a knitting shop chain! :O)


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

due to finances my favourite knitting shop is the wall of yarn at value village. LOL no help but cheap prices for good yarn. however, i have gone to lys and i must admit it is the owner being friendly that would make me go back.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

The Quiet Knitter said:


> My favorite LYS is Churchmouse Yarns & Teas here on Bainbridge Island. Not only is it a beautiful store with wonderful yarns, it has the most wonderful staff of expert knitters who will spend any amount of time helping you with any problem you might have. When they first opened up the business community had doubts that it would survive. Now it has become a destination for knitters in the Pacific Northwest. I know that Seattle has some good LYS's, but I don't get over there very often, so it is nice to have such a nice shop so near to home.
> A very Merry Christmas and Happy new Year to you all! Maja


I love Bainbridge Island, I'll be sure and visit this yarn shop next time I'm there.


----------



## Tvberri (Jan 25, 2011)

Schweitzer's Yarn Shop in Seven Valleys, PA! Wonderful place with the most helpful owner who takes the time to talk to you and help you with your purchases, a weekly AM and PM knitting group, and classes galore!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

If anyone is headed to Kauai, Hawaii you might want to check out Strings and Things (ukes and knitting) in the beautiful north shore town of Hanalei. You'll find it in the Ching Young Shopping Center. This is a fun place, very friendly, nice selection and even a dog to welcome you in. I believe it's on Wednesdays when they all sit down to knit together and "talk story" and will welcome you with aloha.


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

I love Paradise Fibers in Spokane, Wa. It has been a family business for generations and had unique yarns and fibers and an amazing selection of "stuff". They sell online with a really cute website so I don't have to make the 100 mile round trip. Cool, huh?


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

The Yarn Lady in Lake Forest, CA. They have a beautiful selection of just about any yarn you could want. Another one I go to is Knit Schtick, in Costa Mesa, CA. They are much smaller in selection, but their prices are better.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

I love so many shops, but i always find it cheaper on the web,


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

eBay!


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh you have mentioned one of my favorites in the Columbus area - temptations in Dublin. Wonderful shop. My favorite in my area is Yarn Envy in Ottawa Lake, Michigan. Great selection, all price ranges, great support system, many people attend open knitting on Monday evenings. Friendly and supportive owners.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

There are quite a few LYS's here around Houston but my favorites are Park Avenue Yarns in League City and Knitting in the Loop in Houston. Both are very welcoming whenever you come in the door. Not only the staff but any fellow yarn addicts that are there knitting always welcome you to join in to visit and knit. Both have large selections of yarn, from the very expensive to the more affordable. No yarn snobs in either one! Both are willing to offer help anytime on any project whether you bought the supplies there or not. I've always gotten nothing but good tidings from both!

The other shops around town are mostly too far from me to go to on a regular basis but my experiences there have been good ones.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Does anyone live in or near Reno, Nevada? Jimmy Beans Wool started in Truckee, but moved before I could get to it, and I love to order from them, but would love to go to the actual store. Don't get to that part of California too often.


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

I was very well treated at yarn Durango in Durango, Colorado. That is about 600 miles from where I live but I have no local yarn shops.
I was well treated over the phone by village wool in Albuquerque New Mexico. I make long drives down there often also as that area is where I grew up. I will shop there next time I visit my family.


----------



## kamelo (Apr 2, 2011)

I love Wooly Mammoth in Kearney, Nebraska. Jeanne and Kirk Noyes own the shop. Jeanne has a lot of samples knitted and that really helps.


----------



## booksmith (May 20, 2011)

Fiber House in Sheridan, Wyoming. Tempe Yarn in Tempe, AZ and Aldura ( a yarn shop in a gift shop) in Angel Fire, NM All three are well worth the visit if traveling through those areas. Wonderful selections, great, friendly, and helpful people work at all 3.) Best out West.


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

NJgardengal said:


> I have fond memories of going to the yarn store in The Bronx with my grandmother and mom when I was a child. It was a genial community center. We would leave with yarn and a page of pattern or a new yarn book. I don't think I or my sisters wore a commercial sweater until we were well out of grade school.
> 
> Sad to say that I now avoid the LYS due to uncomfortable experiences:
> 
> ...


Ditto - your story is similar to mine - and not only in one state -I've had the above ugly visits in Texas, Los Angeles, Michigan, Arkansas, Tucson, and Indiana.  Maybe some day someone will get it right.


----------



## barbarairene (Dec 1, 2011)

My new favorite yarn shop is Twisted Yarns located in Old Town Spring in Spring, Texas, just north of Houston. Not a real large store, but great selection and very nice people!


----------



## booksmith (May 20, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Just one? I have many favorites, The Stitch'n Den in Estes Park, CO (a lovely town), Showers of Flowers in Aurora, CO, Shuttles, spindles and Skeins in Boulder, CO and Loopy Yarns in Chicago.
> 
> Never had a bad experience at a single on and all have been around for a while.


I loved the ambience, yarn selection and the owners at Loopy Yarns in downtown Chicago too!


----------



## dena (Nov 13, 2011)

We have no LYS in Fort Simpson. Our one grocery/hardware/drug store has no yarn for sale. The store takes two shipments a week and there is no room for 'stuff' I have been told. Only necessities. : o !!!! So I love those catalogs. Keep them coming!


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

Juleen said:


> OK, I'll admit I'm ignorant--what is LYS? Evidently, we don't have any around here!


Local yarn shop = LYS


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

My favourite is "Little Red Mitten" in St Thomas, ON Cda. They have rooms full of yarn and very friendly. The ultimate shop I was ever in was in Friday Harbor, San Juan Islands. I don't even know if it is still there as I haven't been out west for 20 years, but they had things in there that are considered "new" here in Ontario.


----------



## Bev39 (Nov 17, 2011)

I love Country Needleworks on Chicago Drive in Jenison MI. Great yarn selection and many classes for both knitters and crocheters as well as social knitting sessions. Fun! Fun! Fun!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

My favorite local LYS is Knit'nPurl, about 10 minutes from my office. They have beautiful yarns, are very helpful. Was a little disappointed the last time I was there. Needed blocking pins and they did not have any. Seemed odd to be out what I would think is an essential accessory. Never use Wal-mart. Occasionally use AC Moore if I don't want to spend too much.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> Does anyone live in or near Reno, Nevada? Jimmy Beans Wool started in Truckee, but moved before I could get to it, and I love to order from them, but would love to go to the actual store. Don't get to that part of California too often.


A friend of mine, who's a knitter and a crocheter, just moved from Sacramento to Reno. I'll have to tell her about this store. Thanks!

Hazel


----------



## rjray (Mar 28, 2011)

marciniak said:


> I have gotten a few suggestions for the Lansing area "Sticks and Strings" on Washington Avenue in Lansing, MI. Where is your favorite shop?


The best LYS is Gabriella's in Naples, Florida, right on Tamiami Trail. Such a friendly place and everyone is so helpful.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

My favorite shop is just down the road from you in Howell . It is called Stitch in Time. She is nice to everyone even the rude. :thumbup:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Unfortunately the individual Knit Shops are closing and not for lack of business but greedy Landlords.


----------



## Shamrock (Jan 17, 2011)

There are not a lot of yarn shops in my area - but my favorite is Yarns By Design in Oakmont, PA (an historical town near Pittsburgh.) The owner and manager are fantastic knitters, extremely helpful and very friendly. I belong to one of the knitting groups there and have met some really great ladies.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

My favorite Yarn shop that I only have to drive about 15 miles to is here in Central, on the East Coast of Florida........
Knit and Stitch Boutique, it is in Cocoa Village on Stone Street in Cocoa, Florida.
It is wonderfully run and has lots of wonderful employees & customers........ They have open knitting every day from 1 until 5 and they also have classes 6 days a week...... Most classes are 3 weeks long..... and are very well taught......
They teach both Knitting & Crocheting and they also have a cross stitch corner, with lots of supplies.......
When you're visiting the Space Coast..... be sure to visit Ann and Her Ladies...... There is always Coffee, Tea, Chocolates & usually cookies, too....... :lol: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## quilt_knit1 (Dec 23, 2011)

I live in Greentree, PA, a suburb of Pgh. I have 2 favorite LYS. One is downtown Pgh, Ewe Can Knit, which is most unique in that it is on a balcony level above a lovely stationary store in a turn of the century style building! The other is 3 miles from my home in a small town of Bridgeville, Carol's Needleworks. It is a small shop but full of scrumptious yarns! a place where you can stop in and relax and talk and learn. She always has new projects and help if you need it! i love sitting around the table with yarn in my lap and sharing with my friends!


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

marciniak said:


> I have gotten a few suggestions for the Lansing area "Sticks and Strings" on Washington Avenue in Lansing, MI. Where is your favorite shop?


Here in northern California, it has to be Dharma Trading Co. in San Rafael, it is so very awesome, I could spend hours there and usually don't leave without spending lots of money!


----------



## floss18 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have two favorites-Fiber Arts in Cape May, NJ at the Jersey Shore and Woolbearers in Mt. Holly, NJ(South Jersey). I am 15 miles from Woolbearers. Just wish I weren't 50 plus miles from Cape May.


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I am fortunate to live in the Washington, DC area, so we have about five fantastic LYS within 25 miles of my home, which i don't consider far since that is how long I commute to work. My favorite is Fibrespace, which is in Alexandria, VA. They specialize in amazing hand dyed yarns by local dyers, but still carry some of the usual suspects such as Cascade and Rowan. They have an entire wall of fingering/sock yarn, and a good selection of lace. But there is a nice shop one block from my store called Nature's Yarns. And there is Uniquities in Vienna, VA, as well as Aylin's Woolgatherer in Falls Church, VA. There are more but those are the best. As you can tell, knitting in very popular in my area.


WOW my son just moved to Leesburg I will have to look those up.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knitting mermaid said:


> Our group, the "knitting mermaids", frequently take field trips to support our lys's. We are in Kenosha, which is between Chicago and Milwaukee. Fiddleheads is in Kenosha and has classes and a great online newsletter, but we have been dissatisfied with the owners attitude. We generally go to Burlington, artistic fibers, or needles and pins in delaven. Both have owners who are congenial and savvy. Doreen marquardt, the owner of needles and pins, has authored several books and created the cupcake hat.
> 
> One of our members sells at high end craft fairs, so a bunch of us went to a craft fair at the American club in kohler, Wisconsin. We stpped at a llama farm, that had a knit shop, and had a great time there. I bought two skeins of yarn made from her llamas, goats and sheep.
> 
> In the summer, we all attend "stitches" in chicago to take classes and buy wonderful yarns. We spend three nights there and it's a blast talking to knitters from all over the place. The best vacation ever.


Oh those are two of my favorites too.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I do not have a LYS here in Lakeland, but when I was in VA. in July I went to 2 stores where I found a bargain at both.The Knitting Corner where I found 5 skeins of Queensland Collection Sugar Rush for 5.99 each regular price was 7.95. 
The other store was KnitWits in the Providence Square Shopping Center. I found 5 skeins of Misti Alpaca 100% Baby Alpaca Lace weight yarn for 7.25. It had been clearanced. So both of those stores are my favorites even though I only went to both 1 time.


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

Grizeldap said:


> My favourite shop is Heaths Country Store at Ollerton only about 15 minutes in the car it is a wonderland of yarn, materials patchwork and accessories. The staff - Heath Mandy Maureen and Steve are all the best ever with lots of advice help and tips. We have a crochet class on a Thursday and knit and Natter on Fridays its absolutely fantastic. I am also lucky to have a craft shop in the town Diane does yarns fabrics and so many beads and cardmaking stuff another wonderland and she is also very helpful and kind. I feel so lucky my husband says he feels so poor can't imagine what he means LOL. Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all.x


Hi Where abouts in Ollerton is the shop ? I dont know the area very well.Which side of Mansfield is it? I'm on the Notts,Derbys border. We like to go to Ripley where there is a really good shop called You Do It, or we go into Nottm to John Lewis, Jan


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

I live in Pensacola, Fla. My favorite shop is in Manassas, Virginia! The Old Town Needleworks. The owner, Jan, is a Master Class graduate. She also does counted cross stitch, needlepoint, and quilting.


----------



## joyceannellen (Oct 22, 2011)

My favorite is the Stitch Niche in Lexington, KY. Hundreds of items are made each year for Warm Up America by customers knitting at home and/or by getting together every Tuesday.


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

joyceannellen said:


> My favorite is the Stitch Niche in Lexington, KY. Hundreds of items are made each year for Warm Up America by customers knitting at home and/or by getting together every Tuesday.


I like the looks of that purse, is there a pattern?


----------



## robsdolls (Apr 16, 2011)

In Staten Island, The Naked Sheep is terrific. There is beautiful yarn and help if you need it.

In Westfield, NJ--There is Knit A Bit. Another terrific store. Harriet and Susan are always there and willing to help. You can always find something you need or "want" in either store. I always do!!!!!!!


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

Paradise Fibers is just that...Paradise. Going there, I feel like a kid in a candy store! Glad you like it, too.


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

Glad to see that there were SOO many more positives than negatives!
Who knows, I might try entering the next local one I find.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I have never been to Knit Schtick but I'll give them a try. I love the Sheared Sheep and Strands and Stitches. As for the Yarn Lady..they are so rude and I could go on and on and on.


Pudgypooh said:


> The Yarn Lady in Lake Forest, CA. They have a beautiful selection of just about any yarn you could want. Another one I go to is Knit Schtick, in Costa Mesa, CA. They are much smaller in selection, but their prices are better.


----------



## janesflute (Oct 14, 2011)

I guess we're pretty lucky in Wisconsin to have so many lovely shops to choose from. My newest favorite is Ewetopia located in Viroqua. Lots of stunning alpaca and local wools. Of course the Sow's Ear is absolutely terrific and a great place to visit fellow knitters!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Just got home from my LYS, Yarn Cloud on Woodbridge, VA. I picked up the Nameste Laguna bag in eggplant that I ordered, and while I was there, bought a Namaste wallet that holds crochet hooks,etc. 

They also have Chiaogoo lace needles, which are even nicer than the Addi lace needles, and the new Hiya Hiya sharp set of needles came in! They're holding a set for me until next week when I have more money.

They also have a lot of fabulous yarn, and the best small tools anywhere!


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

Juleen said:


> OK, I'll admit I'm ignorant--what is LYS? Evidently, we don't have any around here!


Local Yarn Shop


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

I am blessed to have TWO LYS in my town! One is Yarn in a Basket, on the south side of town, and Yarns Unlimited downtown. I get the Patternworks catalog and am tempted just to order, but am trying to support the local people. 
I visited a yarn shop in Utica, MI or the suburb next to Utica--bought yarn for a sweater, went back in for some advice and one clerk was not very nice about it....one let her know I'd purchased yarn there. It was the pattern I had questions about and I'd gotten it there too. I was not someone the clerk knew so I guess she decided I didn't deserve to be helped....gladly took my money the day before though.....I was glad for the input of the second person, that's for sure! Before buying the yarn and pattern I spent about an hour looking....maybe she thought that I'm weird.....and perhaps she's correct...anyway, I am happy about having yarn shops near me here at home!


----------



## imtired2ru (Nov 9, 2011)

My favorite shop is Rosemary's in Windham, Maine! She has amazing yarns and knitting groups that you can learn a lot from.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Common Threads in High Point, NC. They are friendly and will help you when you need it....which I do....often : )


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

kinspirit said:


> GATE CITY YARNS IN GREENSBORO, NC has everything for knitting, crochet, spinning, weaving, felting etc.....great yarns, supplies, classes and super folks to guide and help!


I've never heard of this one....thanks, I'll check it out sometime when I'm in Greensboro. I live closer to Highpoint so go to Common Threads. I'm always looking for classes to learn new things


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

My favorite LYS is River Colors Studio, in Lakewood Ohio. You can just walk in sit down and knit. She has many classes on schedule, but I don't get out anymore so I just look at her web site and then call her. She (Erika) is a dear and her staff are all knowledgable and nice people. She always has a sale table and her yarns run from standard to exquisite. I love to just look and touch and feel. Wish I could go more often.


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

There's no LYS close enough here where I can go to shop. Have to rely on WalMart (not much of a selection there), and occasionally Michael's in Brunswick. I rely on on-line or LYS when we're on the road. Has anyone ever looked on-line for LYS? About.com and knitmap.com to help narrow a search when in a new area.


----------



## wisjean (Nov 13, 2011)

Knitting mermaid said:


> Our group, the "knitting mermaids", frequently take field trips to support our lys's. We are in Kenosha, which is between Chicago and Milwaukee. Fiddleheads is in Kenosha and has classes and a great online newsletter, but we have been dissatisfied with the owners attitude. We generally go to Burlington, artistic fibers, or needles and pins in delaven. Both have owners who are congenial and savvy. Doreen marquardt, the owner of needles and pins, has authored several books and created the cupcake hat.
> 
> One of our members sells at high end craft fairs, so a bunch of us went to a craft fair at the American club in kohler, Wisconsin. We stpped at a llama farm, that had a knit shop, and had a great time there. I bought two skeins of yarn made from her llamas, goats and sheep.
> 
> In the summer, we all attend "stitches" in chicago to take classes and buy wonderful yarns. We spend three nights there and it's a blast talking to knitters from all over the place. The best vacation ever.


On one of your next road trips, stop at Loose Ends Yarn Shop in Mayville, WI. They have lots of nice yarns, knit items for sale and are very friendly and helpful. It's my favorite yarn shop


----------



## mystic31714 (Dec 21, 2011)

We have a wonderful shop in Portland, Oregon, The Knitting Garden, the help are all advanced knitters and always have time for you. Even will help you over the phone. The selection of yarns are like a candy shop, all very good quality. Love going there. It is about one hour from my house, but worth the trip.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't knit well enough to go to the LYS. The yarns are beautiful but to expensive for my level of knitting. There are 2 new shops in Redlands, Ca but I haven't been there. Mostly I get my yarn at Michaels, Joanns, or Hobby Lobby.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Wow eleven pages and this post just started yesterday. 

My favorite shop, well there are so many in my area that I like, but the most unique and influential has to be two shops one urban Minneapolis called StevenBe and one in a far out suburb called the Yarn Garage. They are both owned/managed by the same person Steven Berg--everyone loves him. He has a sense of humor and I vote him to have the most friendly and congenial shops in the area. You may have seen him in one of your knitting magazines in an Addi/Skacel ad with his electric guitar. His story starts when he was growing up. His mother had (and still does) a yarn shop in Wisconsin that is packed with yarn (met her she's about my age). He learned to knit when he was very young. He then was education and worked in the design world for several years--there's a lot more to his story but he loves what he does and he is almost always in one or the other shop and greets everyone and knows his business inside and out. At a knitting show I wore a sweater that I made he could tell me what yarn I used and from what pattern even though I altered it. Entering one of his shops you will always learn something new and leave with, well that depends...........!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

jackie1595 said:


> There's no LYS close enough here where I can go to shop. Have to rely on WalMart (not much of a selection there), and occasionally Michael's in Brunswick. I rely on on-line or LYS when we're on the road. Has anyone ever looked on-line for LYS? About.com and knitmap.com to help narrow a search when in a new area.


I think a web site could be considered a LYS--don't you? I certainly would not depend on just brick and mortar stores for my knitting fun, there can be so much wonderful shopping on web sites and guess what, ebay! KnitPics, Webs, JimmyBean, Elann just to name a few plus all direct sites like LionBrand, RedHeart/Coates&Clark, Brunswick,etc,etc,etc. Don't limit yourself.


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

As I live some distance from a shopping area, perhaps my favourite place is TradeMe (NZ equivalent to EBay), and then if I get the chance Spotlight in Whangarei. Some times our local Op Shops (charity shops/opportunity shops) have wool too ........


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

I have fond memories of going to the yarn store in The Bronx with my grandmother and mom when I was a child. It was a genial community center. We would leave with yarn and a page of pattern or a new yarn book.

The Lion Brand Studio in New York City is that genial community center, except that you get to find your pattern in a Mac computer, they print it free for you and then help you to find the supplies.
Besides there are knitting doctor and crochet doctor nights, movie nights, special event and so many classes you want to have time and money to take them all. The people are so nice and friendly, always ready to help without pushing and they make you feel at home.
I feel very fortunate to have such a store just a few subway stops away. If you come to the big apple make sure to go to LBS on 15th street between 5th and 6th avenues.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

You can get the best advice and/or tips just from this site but cruising the net at numerous sites is my favorite thing to do and I can take all day if I want to. Don't have to find a parking place or put up with clueless or rude clerks. Occasionally the color you choose isn't true when you receive it but I can live with that.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Mine used to be The Yarn Basket in Portsmouth NH. But since I've been here am to far away from anything. Soooo it's walmart unless I order on line


----------



## imtired2ru (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't know if you have an A C Moore where you are but they also have a decent assortment of yarns. Prices aren't bad either. check them out on line.


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

Lamb Shoppe in Denver, CO. Beautiful shop and yarn selection. The staff are very helpful.


----------



## Candykiss02 (Nov 5, 2011)

My Favorite shop is A.C.Moore located in Nashua, NH . They have a big variety of yarn and patterns ..


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

There's a lovely LYS in Issaquah WA called "Cultured Purls." It's located in one of the shops in Gilman Square. They are very nice people who make their help available even to those who buy yarn elsewhere, but I'm not comfortable with that. I have bought baby alpaca for a cowl and a lovely cotton for a shrug from the shop, but for the things I'm working on now (a hoody jacket for my 17 year old grandson)I've ordered on-line; the shop is just too expensive for this. I'm sure they have nicer yarn than Michael's or Joanne, but the prices on-line beat them all.
I'd much rather breeze into the shop, pick up a dozen skeins of beautiful yarn and flip out my credit card without blinking twice. Gotta win that lottery!


----------



## SandraPurl (Dec 12, 2011)

I also use the Cornwall Yarn Shop!!! Gail has beautiful yarn and is extremely helpful to all!!!!


----------



## MsIvy (Aug 5, 2011)

If you're coming down I-75 in Florida, check out Yarnworks in Gainesville. All price points, with great selection and friendly, knowledgeable staff. Knitting stores in Florida are few, so we're lucky to have this gem here.


----------



## SandraPurl (Dec 12, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> My favorite LYS is The Cornwall Yarn Shop in Cornwall,NY for specialty yarns and instruction. I also use AC Moore for accesories...etc...


My favorite LYS too! Gail has beautiful yarn and is helpful to all!!


----------



## joyceannellen (Oct 22, 2011)

Computer savvy, I am not :-(


----------



## joyceannellen (Oct 22, 2011)

off the subject: How do you delete a post? :?:


----------



## joyceannellen (Oct 22, 2011)

BSG said:


> joyceannellen said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite is the Stitch Niche in Lexington, KY. Hundreds of items are made each year for Warm Up America by customers knitting at home and/or by getting together every Tuesday.
> ...


Barbara, It is an Entrelac Bag pattern by Lori Sweazy I bought at my LYS. There are 3 sizes. This is the small non-felted one.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

BubbyIssaquah said:


> There's a lovely LYS in Issaquah WA called "Cultured Purls." It's located in one of the shops in Gilman Square. They are very nice people who make their help available even to those who buy yarn elsewhere, but I'm not comfortable with that. I have bought baby alpaca for a cowl and a lovely cotton for a shrug from the shop, but for the things I'm working on now (a hoody jacket for my 17 year old grandson)I've ordered on-line; the shop is just too expensive for this. I'm sure they have nicer yarn than Michael's or Joanne, but the prices on-line beat them all.
> I'd much rather breeze into the shop, pick up a dozen skeins of beautiful yarn and flip out my credit card without blinking twice. Gotta win that lottery!


Love that name Cultured Purls!


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

joyceannellen said:


> BSG said:
> 
> 
> > joyceannellen said:
> ...


----------



## nana marie (May 6, 2011)

Patti's Yarn shop Green Bay,Wi.


----------



## groovyboomer (Jul 28, 2011)

Knitterly in Petaluma, CA - a truly beautiful shop.


----------



## groovyboomer (Jul 28, 2011)

sock knitter said:


> My favorite Yarn shop is Meadow Farms in Nevada City Ca.
> It is on the same street as my favorite deli, PJs of Nevada City. Little over 2 hour drive but it is worth the drive to spend the day. The shop keepers are very gracious and very helpful.


There used to be one in Grass Valley that I liked, but I think it closed not too long ago. I'll look for Meadow Farms next time I'm up there!


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

joyceannellen, I fell your pain! I am slowly getting better with this new technologies, but it is not easy or fast! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Thanks for the Paris shop! How about a recommendation in Florence and Venice, Italy


I've never been to Italy... sorry.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

groovyboomer said:


> Knitterly in Petaluma, CA - a truly beautiful shop.


Ohhh. You know Knitterly too! I like it sooo much. Their yarns are to die for, huh? I go whenever I visit my sis. Santa Rosa has a very nice yarn shop too... but, I forget the name; just went there once about 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

I like Happy Knits in Portland, Oregon. 1620 S.E. Hawthorne Blvd. 503-238-2106. I have been there twice and am going back this weekend, as my daughter gave me a gift card! They also has a website, Happyknits and sell online. A very nice friendly place, AND they a have a wall of Knit Picks Needles     how awesome is that?


----------



## Worlds of Purls (Dec 7, 2011)

My favorite so far (although I'm happy to say I've never been to an indie yarn store I didn't like) is Alamitos Bay Yarn Co in Long Beach, CA. Beautiful location right on the water and a fabulous owner (Cindy Loeffler, in the first pic) and staff!


----------



## Worlds of Purls (Dec 7, 2011)

...oh and I've also noticed the phenomenon of men and boys that love the swift and skein winder! I've found that it's a great way to keep them occupied and avoid complaints about trips to the yarn store! LOL!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

handknit habitat said:


> My favorite so far (although I'm happy to say I've never been to an indie yarn store I didn't like) is Alamitos Bay Yarn Co in Long Beach, CA. Beautiful location right on the water and a fabulous owner (Cindy Loeffler, in the first pic) and staff!


Very cool. Thanks for the heads up. I've a girlfriend in Long Beach; next time I visit her... we're going to this shop.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

hi- My favovorite shop is Rosie's Yarn Cellar in Philadelphia. I am in Brooklyn, NY and have travelled to Philly quite often to buy yarn. Last year I went in the blizzard in Dec. and then again on Memorial Day. They are very, very nice there. She has a very large selction and lots of different yarn. She has a great amt. of Koigu in every color.
The shops in Rhode Is. are all very nice! People out of NYC are very friendly and like customers. A few years ago I went to Knitting Nation in Nyack, NY and they were nice and had different "novelty" yarn.
I don't like the shops in NYC. Smiley's is O.K. for cheap acrylic. They are in Jamaica, Queens, which is very far from where I live. It's aobut 2 hours on the subway or an hour drive. I did go to the hotel sale last month.
The shops in NYC have nasty people working there. I went to a few in Manhattan. They have their local shoppers and will help them before they will answer your questions. They have an "attitude". One asked a knitting pal of mine if she can afford to buy the yarn and questioned whether she can knit.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Any yarn shop in Paris is great. They have Pinguin yarns- gorgeous. I used to live in Paris. I also lived in Forence, Italy. The yarn is gorgeous. But we import their yarn.
Berrocco imports yarn form Europe. Their yarn is lovely. The yarn is spun overseas and brought to Berrocco, in New England where it is wound in their mills. I recently read an article about Berrocco. They are a family owned business and ship all over the USA.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi- I live in Bklyn. & heard that M&M is expensive. But Michaels is on W100 st. off Columbus Ave. in Manhattan. Smiley's is in Jamaica and has cheap yarn $2.50 a skein for Patton Canadiana, which is very nice acrylic. If you want really nice, novelty yarn, hop a bus on Greyhound/ Trailways to Nyack, NY to Knitting Nation or Mega Bus to Philladelphia to Rosie's Yarn Cellar. Rosie's has the nicest people and you get 10%?? off your total after you spend $300. Her selection is very vast, lovely yarn, novelty, great koigu selection. They will give you the pattern if you buy the yarn. They wound some for me. I had a problem with a ball and called her. I mailed it back and they sent me another one. I think it was a ball of sock yarn. Joann's is near Smiley's in Jamaica. 
There are 2 shops in Williamsburg, Bklyn and one in Redhook. They are expensive and their handdyed is aobut $35 a skein. All the shops in Manhattan are expensive. LionBrand is o.k. but they only have their own yarn. It's a bit pricey- W.15th St.
I sometimes buy yarn from Yarnmarket on-line or Knitpics or KnitPurl all on-line. But I like to see and feel the yarn. I love Berrocco yarn. Go to their site.
I buy some yarn in Tel Aviv, Israel when I go in the summer. But they have acrylics, very different & unusual. Their needles are imported from India (Pony) and are very cheap. This summer my flight is thru Italy but I am not stopping over just for yarn. We import Italian yarn from italy. Not worth it for me. I used to live there.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Don't they have yarn in Monoprix in the basement (Paris)? I remember when I moved there and forgot to bring a blanket, I bought huge balls of acylic yarn and a crochet hook& I made an afghan. If you look on-line you can find any yarn shop anywhere. I have forgotten where I bought my Penguin yarn. I lived in the 16th and probably bought it in a small shop.
They have lots of crochet thread. My girlfriend made a bedspread in picot lace stitches. She convinced me to go south to LePuy near Arles, to learn bobbin lace from the nuns in the convent. That was many years ago.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I've heard of this shop but never been to it. Merry Christmas to all and may we all have such luck to find a shop that is on the water!


handknit habitat said:


> My favorite so far (although I'm happy to say I've never been to an indie yarn store I didn't like) is Alamitos Bay Yarn Co in Long Beach, CA. Beautiful location right on the water and a fabulous owner (Cindy Loeffler, in the first pic) and staff!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! You have my envy! Arles!


renee greenberg said:


> Don't they have yarn in Monoprix in the basement (Paris)? I remember when I moved there and forgot to bring a blanket, I bought huge balls of acylic yarn and a crochet hook& I made an afghan. If you look on-line you can find any yarn shop anywhere. I have forgotten where I bought my Penguin yarn. I lived in the 16th and probably bought it in a small shop.
> They have lots of crochet thread. My girlfriend made a bedspread in picot lace stitches. She convinced me to go south to LePuy near Arles, to learn bobbin lace from the nuns in the convent. That was many years ago.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

We learn something everyday. Yes, I love Beroco Yarns.


renee greenberg said:


> Any yarn shop in Paris is great. They have Pinguin yarns- gorgeous. I used to live in Paris. I also lived in Forence, Italy. The yarn is gorgeous. But we import their yarn.
> Berrocco imports yarn form Europe. Their yarn is lovely. The yarn is spun overseas and brought to Berrocco, in New England where it is wound in their mills. I recently read an article about Berrocco. They are a family owned business and ship all over the USA.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm glad you're able to travel to Philly for your yarn purchases, especially since the personnel of Manhattan knit shops are rude. What a shame. I've heard this said of them before... I thought my friend was just being over sensitive... But, now I know it's true. 

Of course, you can always buy your yarn online... which is mostly where I buy my yarns.


----------



## groovyboomer (Jul 28, 2011)

handknit habitat said:


> My favorite so far (although I'm happy to say I've never been to an indie yarn store I didn't like) is Alamitos Bay Yarn Co in Long Beach, CA. Beautiful location right on the water and a fabulous owner (Cindy Loeffler, in the first pic) and staff!


I just had the chance to visit this shop about two weeks ago. I was very impressed with the staff and the yarn. I did manage to stimulate the economy that day. It took two wonderful hours to do so!


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

I like Stitches in Time in Bellflower CA (Los Angeles Co)at Bellflower and Oak. Candy is very friendly to all. And another I've heard good things about is The Yarn Garden, 7648 Painter, Whittier, CA also in Los Angeles Co and am sure I will like because it is there! Both toward the Orange Co side of LA co.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

BSG, I am also in Orange County and I like The Sheared Sheep which used to be in Costa Mesa but is now in Newport Beach (close to the Costa Mesa line) the ladies are so friendly, I just love Shelby! It is a small shop but so nice and they will get what you want, they have small projects for you to look at and no...I am not an owner, I just like this shop. My next favorite in Orange county is Strands and Stitches in Laguna Beach also, very nice and helpful ladies but it is a little bit of a drive for me since I live in Santa Ana however, tomorrow they have a truck show that I'd like to see and they are also online.


BSG said:


> I like Stitches in Time in Bellflower CA (Los Angeles Co)at Bellflower and Oak. Candy is very friendly to all. And another I've heard good things about is The Yarn Garden, 7648 Painter, Whittier, CA also in Los Angeles Co and am sure I will like because it is there! Both toward the Orange Co side of LA co.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

renee greenberg said:


> Any yarn shop in Paris is great. They have Pinguin yarns- gorgeous. I used to live in Paris. I also lived in Forence, Italy. The yarn is gorgeous. But we import their yarn.
> Berrocco imports yarn form Europe. Their yarn is lovely. The yarn is spun overseas and brought to Berrocco, in New England where it is wound in their mills. I recently read an article about Berrocco. They are a family owned business and ship all over the USA.


That's good to know--I too like Berocco, Berrocco, Berocco (doesn't matter they all come up in google with the word "yarn") They have a web site which I will book mark, thanks for bringing this to our attention:

http://berroco.com/pattern_library.html


----------



## peachgirl (Aug 4, 2011)

Yarn Den in Kalamazoo is a beautiful shop. Also, Your Local Yarn Shop (yes that is the name) in Battle Creek is very nice, as well. Beautiful yarn and friendly help and teachers in both shops.


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

AC Moors, Jo Anne's and The Lady Bug


----------



## knittingQT (Oct 17, 2011)

I am in Southern NH. We have a Yarn and Fiber not too far. I found the people there clicky..The first time I was inside the shop they said, oh we only carry high end yarns...as if I was not a high end type of gal? One saleslady there was lovely..but she worked one day a week.....The owner was not at all interested in helping me with a thing..I got the impression that she felt above investing time with anyone that didn't look " high end ". lol...I don't shop there anymore.. I love luxury yarns...their loss! and I still love my Jeens and Merrick's...lol..
My best favorite place for yarn is Jimmy Beans Wool in Reno NV. I found them on line and they are amazingly nice..they ship so fast...I get yarn in 3 days...another great place is WEBS Yarn..They are in Northampton MA. ...they run awesome sales...and quantity is reduced prices..They have everything...
I have to say tho, most knitting shops are friendly and inviting..they are there for the love of knitting..knitters are the nicest people.......just a few are meanspirited...Take care...xo, snowhugs


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

knittingQT said:


> I am in Southern NH. We have a Yarn and Fiber not too far. I found the people there clicky..The first time I was inside the shop they said, oh we only carry high end yarns...as if I was not a high end type of gal? One saleslady there was lovely..but she worked one day a week.....The owner was not at all interested in helping me with a thing..I got the impression that she felt above investing time with anyone that didn't look " high end ". lol...I don't shop there anymore.. I love luxury yarns...their loss! and I still love my Jeens and Merrick's...lol..
> My best favorite place for yarn is Jimmy Beans Wool in Reno NV. I found them on line and they are amazingly nice..they ship so fast...I get yarn in 3 days...another great place is WEBS Yarn..They are in Northampton MA. ...they run awesome sales...and quantity is reduced prices..They have everything...
> I have to say tho, most knitting shops are friendly and inviting..they are there for the love of knitting..knitters are the nicest people.......just a few are meanspirited...Take care...xo, snowhugs


I can relate to your experience--there are a few "daddy's money" shops out there that are basically a social club and of course they have the most expensive things around. There is a shop in my area that us real knitters just laugh about because the woman who owns the shop is knowledgeable and has really nice yarns, displays them well but literally hates people entering her store and disturbing her knitting group. I still shop there once in a while because she does know her business even if she is mean spirited, I'm thick-skinned from many years in sales I guess.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

O.K. all you Californians out there- At Stitches East this year and at the Vogue International Show at the Hiltron NYC last Jan. the best bargains were from NEWTON's YARN Country 2100 E. Howell Ave. Suite 211 Anaheim Ca. (714)634-9116 www.newton.com or e-mail - [email protected] Lovely people. Great prices. Bought lace superwash merino wool/nylon 4,5000 yds or .45lb for half price sale $15 I think and 100% cottn skeins for $10 each/ 3 of them. Check them out anyway. One day I'll make a mobius or shawl or huge scarf form the royal, deep purple merino yarn I bought. It's very thin. Might have to double it.


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

renee greenberg said:


> O.K. all you Californians out there- At Stitches East this year and at the Vogue International Show at the Hiltron NYC last Jan. the best bargains were from NEWTON's YARN Country 2100 E. Howell Ave. Suite 211 Anaheim Ca. (714)634-9116 www.newton.com or e-mail - [email protected] Lovely people. Great prices. Bought lace superwash merino wool/nylon 4,5000 yds or .45lb for half price sale $15 I think and 100% cottn skeins for $10 each/ 3 of them. Check them out anyway. One day I'll make a mobius or shawl or huge scarf form the royal, deep purple merino yarn I bought. It's very thin. Might have to double it.


HOW in the world could I have forgotten Newton's. I went crazy at the first parking lot sale of theirs I went to.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

My gosh! I've never been there, just have to check them out! Wow, awesome prices too!


BSG said:


> renee greenberg said:
> 
> 
> > O.K. all you Californians out there- At Stitches East this year and at the Vogue International Show at the Hiltron NYC last Jan. the best bargains were from NEWTON's YARN Country 2100 E. Howell Ave. Suite 211 Anaheim Ca. (714)634-9116 www.newton.com or e-mail - [email protected] Lovely people. Great prices. Bought lace superwash merino wool/nylon 4,5000 yds or .45lb for half price sale $15 I think and 100% cottn skeins for $10 each/ 3 of them. Check them out anyway. One day I'll make a mobius or shawl or huge scarf form the royal, deep purple merino yarn I bought. It's very thin. Might have to double it.
> ...


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

My favorite store is Rae's Yarn Boutique on Michigan ave in Lansing,MI very nice friendly owner, helpful nice staff and beautiful yarn.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

My favourite LYS is The Wool Inn in Penrith which is a 25 minute drive, Morris' in the city by train is about an hour or so. There is a lovely wool shop in Bowral which is about one and a hours drive from the mountains. I have just learnt through this site of another one in Newtown which I will be visiting soon.


----------

